# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  "Honestidad para hacer la diferencia"... Seguimiento al gobierno de Ollanta Humala

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Escribo este tema para registrar los aciertos y desaciertos del presidente electo Ollanta Humala, durante su gobierno. 
Hubiera sido preferible empezar el tema el 28 de Julio de este año, pero por circunstancia que todos conocemos creo que es importante empezar unos días antes de que asuma el poder en la Presidencia de la República, para que podamos hacer un análisis lo más objetivo posible de su gobierno. 
A mi perecer, el Sr. Ollanta Humala empezó con el pie derecho su mandato, con un mensaje positivo cuando ganó las elecciones y siguiendo el mismo camino durante sus visitas a los países que visitó antes de empezar gobernar. 
Sin embargo, y a mi parecer también, el caso de Alexis Humala y la prepotente actitud del Presidente electo ante los medios y la ciudadanía, hecha prácticamente todo por la borda y me pone alerta ante el posible manejo que pueda tener el Sr. Humala ante las futuros cuestionamientos que la prensa saque a la luz para la opinión pública. 
Personalmente, me parece muy grave este hecho y me parece indignante que la persona que llegó al poder con el slogan o lema de campaña: "Honestidad para hacer la diferencia", no dé respuesta ni la cara ante un hecho que deja serios cuestionamientos sobre la honestidad de estas reuniones y de su futuro mandato; sobre todo con la actitud mostrada por quien ni siquiera ha asumido las riendas del país. 
¡Lamentable el primer faenón de Gana Perú y Ollanta Humala!... Al final, todos los partidos políticos y sus militantes terminan siendo iguales... :Mad:   
Espero que este tema sirva para que unamos fuerzas entre todos, en favor de políticas justas que generen oportunidades de desarrollo para todos, en especial en el tema agropecuario; y que sirva para denunciar todo acto de corrupción o abuso de autoridad. 
Empecemos a proponer soluciones a los problemas del agro y del país, y busquemos la forma de hacer que nuestras autoridades atiendan las demandas que el pueblo pide y necesita para salir adelante y mejorar su calidad de vida. 
SaludosTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Alternativas ecológicas para prevenir "el Brazo Negro" en el manzano

----------


## benjamin jara

Mi querido Bruno.
Personalmente creo que el electo presidente tiene problemas de relaciones familiares muy tensas, se ha notado esto hasta durante su campana, no tengo idea de porque la relacion tan mala entre hermanos. 
Ultimamente el mismo Ollanta lo ha dicho, que en vez de obstruccion necesita la ayuda y el apoyo de toda si familia, por lo tanto que no debemos criticarlo tan acidamente y compararlo con los gobiernos que lo han antecidido. Creo que debemos darle el tiempo necesario y mientras tanto juzgar las cosas con la debida calma. 
A mi me parece un buen comienzo el que haya hecho una gira por casi todos los paises del continente americano, eso lo fortalece y da confianza a nuestros vecinos en las relaciones futuras. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Definitivamente creo que fue un muy buen comienzo, pero todo este tema de Alexis Humala afectó gravemente la imagen de su hermano -y presidente electo- Ollanta Humala; y me parece que éste último manejó bastante mal el tema, cuando pudo solucionarse de una manera que no generara tantas dudas en la población. Por la campaña que hizo el Sr. Ollanta Humala, la "transparencia" debería ser un denomindor común en su gobierno... Por eso, todos los peruanos esperamos que no se vuelvan a repetir estas situaciones, ya que le quedan más de 5 años para demostrar que la honestidad en su gobierno hará la diferencia. 
Yo no estoy satanizando al presidente electo, pero espero que sepa manejar mejor a sus familiares para que no vuelva a ocurrir lo que sucedió con los familiares de nuestros queridos presidentes antecesores. Más bien, insisto en que este foro tratará de proponer soluciones y presionará al gobierno entrante para que se ejecuten algunas de éstas, porque considero que ha sido nuestra propia pasividad como ciudadanos y empresarios la que nos ha llevado a esta situación de exclusión social y ausencia total del Estado en varias regiones del país. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Últimamente ya no me alcanza el tiempo para estar opinando de política, pero me voy a dar un tiempito debido a las últimas "joyitas felinas" que han aparecido en nuestro putrefacto Congreso de la República. 
En su debido momento, quise escribir sobre la estupidez de Ollanta Humala de juramentar bajo  los principios de la Constitución del '79 y de la otra estupidez sobre la línea aérea de bandera; pero por suerte no me gasté, porque al poco tiempo salió Salomón Lerner a decir que el Presidente no se refería a lo que se refería... jejejeje  :Confused:  
También quise opinar sobre la tontería de no querer responder a la pregunta de un periodista extranjero cuando le preguntaron si se reeligiría para un segundo mandato, mientras estaba en Nueva York con toda su humilde familia, sin embargo tampoco me alcanzó el tiempo. 
Pero ahora me voy a tomar unos minutos para criticar duramente al Presidente de la República y a su partido Gana Perú, por habernos regalado tremendas perlitas en el parlamento. 
En ese sentido, yo me pregunto dónde quedó su slogan de campaña hoy en día, cuando vemos que cada semana sale un nuevo congresista -si es que todavía se les puede llamar así- representantes del partido de gobierno (Gana Perú), que a todas luces "no son honestos", y si hacen la diferencia, la hacen para mal. 
¿Dónde quedaron esas palabras y esa energía para hablar del mal de la corrupción en nuestro país, ahora que ya está sentado en el sillón presidencial codeándose con los poderosos? 
¿Por qué no ha salido a acribillar al "comeoro"? y ¿por qué es que una persona de esa calaña llega a un partido político?... ¿Habrá sido por mérito propio o por "oro" propio, que sacó de sus bolsillos luego de deforestar, dragar y contaminar una Reserva Natural protegida del Perú y cuna de nuestra biodiversidad? 
Y ahora resulta que tenemos a otra ¿congresista? -a la que yo califico de delincuente- que resulta que roba una señal de cable clandestinamente para luego ofrecerla a una "cartera de clientes" propia, con factura y todas las de la ley... No hay duda que hay que ser un verdadero descarado para hacer algo así, sabiendo que estás ocupando un lugar en el Congreso, y no hay duda que hay que ser otro descarado para aceptar a gente así en un  partido político que supuestamente busca acabar con la corrupción y la desigualdad social -tan solo por dinero-. 
Entiendo que haya gente así en nuestra sociedad -porque somos muchos y las buenas oportunidades no abundan- pero haberse sentado en el Congreso sabiendo lo que aún seguían haciendo estas personas, es de verdad lamentable e indignante; y prácticamente me confirma que este gobierno va a ser como todos los demás: "mentiroso y corrupto". *
"Honestidad para hacer la diferencia" = "Puras patrañas"  * Y por si acaso, el esposo y casi seguro cómplice de esta mujer -dueño de una radio con la que la hizo llegar al Congreso- pretende ser candidato presidencial el 2016... así que como dirían los mexicanos:  *"¡¡¡Aguas!!!!"...*

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bruno tienes razón mejor no opines de política.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

jajajaja...Bruno comparto tu malestar y la incapacidad de nosotros mismos de no ponernos a organizar con los medios que disponemos ahora para poner en jaque a ese tipo de personas que han llegado al congreso no por meritos sino por medio de la compra de un cupo para ser candidato en los grupos politicos y tambien la compra de votos de ciudadanos son poca educacion. 
El problema en el Peru es que no hay partidos politicos con doctrina, donde se desarrollan lideres, capaces y con criterios concretos sobre lo que es ser representante de un pueblo. Lo que tenemos actualmente son grupos que se han organizado solo en funcion de intereses personales. En ese sentido creo ahora a pesar de todas las deficiencias que vemos en el Congreso, no pasaran mas de estos corruptos, porque ya lal ciudadania ha abierto los ojos y con los medios de comunicacion que tenemos, ya nada queda oculto, y se puede denunciar con bases.
Yo estoy seguro que el Sr Abugattas a pesar de sus debilidades como cualquier ser humano lo tiene, no se va a quedar con los brazos cruzados, va actuar pero con cautela...porque la criticas son faciles de hacerlas 
Yo pienso es un buen comienzo la depuracion del llamado comeoro, y su investigacion final... veamos hasta donde se llega, eso nos dara una pauta para ver si realmente Ollanta, se mantiene callado..pero esta observando,  finalmente actua... si sucede eso...dara una senal positiva...sino ...tal como dices estaremos frente a los mismo de siempre. 
MANTENGAMONOS ALERTAS, PARA IR ACUMULANDO FUERZAS Y ACTUAR..DE LO CONTRARIO SOLO SEREMOS CRITICOS Y NO PERSONAS ACTUANTES Y COMPROMETIDAS CON LO QUE DECIMOS.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Presidente Humala: "La mayor grandeza de un gobierno está en cumplir sus compromisos"*   Afirma que ningún tema subalterno debe distraerlo en su labor.  El Jefe del Estado, Ollanta Humala, afirmó hoy que la mayor grandeza de un gobierno está en el cumplimiento de los compromisos ofrecidos y no dejar que “temas subalternos” distraigan el esfuerzo en lograr una mejora para el pueblo. 
Durante la inauguración del I Encuentro de Municipalidades Distritales, en el Museo de la Nación, sostuvo que pueden surgir algunas presiones, pero ello no debe impedir que el Gobierno pierda el norte de cumplir con los ofrecimientos. 
“A veces me pregunto qué es una autoridad pública y es un tema que debemos definir, qué significa tener el respaldo de los votos del pueblo. A veces puede haber una serie de presiones, pero no perdamos el norte, y el norte es cumplir lo que hemos ofrecido”, dijo. 
Añadió que en esa labor de representación probablemente aparezcan escollos e intereses particulares que quieran, muchas veces, poner obstáculos o impedir el cumplimiento de lo ofrecido justamente en la campaña electoral. 
De surgir tal situación, el Mandatario aseveró que una autoridad debe estar por encima de esos obstáculos o de cualquier tipo de dificultad para trabajar a favor de los más necesitados. 
“Creo que la mayor grandeza que vamos a lograr será justamente cumplir los compromisos con el país, y no dejar que temas subalternos nos distraigan del compromiso con el país, del compromiso con el pueblo peruano”, expresó. 
Mencionó que mañana pondrá en marcha en Huancavelica el programa Pensión 65, para los adultos mayores en estado de pobreza; además de poner en marcha próximamente el programa Beca 18, ofrecida en la campaña electoral. 
De igual manera citó la promulgación de la Ley de Consulta Previa, la ampliación del programa social Juntos, y el refuerzo de la seguridad ciudadana con la eliminación del sistema del "1x1" de la Policía Nacional, que consistía en darle un día de trabajo y un día libre a los efectivos del orden. 
Agregó también que es necesario mejorar la representación parlamentaria en el país, porque Lima, por ejemplo, tiene 30 legisladores, mientras que las regiones de la Amazonía ni siquiera llegan a una decena.  *Fuente: http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/not...on-385000.aspx*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*La caída en competitividad preocupa a los empresarios* 
Para progresar, la CONFIEP propone invertir en innovación y tecnología, mejorar la educación y la infraestructura y eliminar las trabas burocráticas. 
El continuo retroceso del Perú en estudios de competitividad resulta preocupante para el empresariado local. "Ha habido una pérdida generalizada de competitividad en América del Sur, pero eso no nos debe servir de consuelo. Nosotros tomamos los resultados con preocupación", opinó Humberto Speziani, presidente de la CONFIEP. 
Según el último índice de competitividad mundial del IMD (Escuela de Negocios Globales de Suiza), el Perú se ubica en el puesto 44 de las 59 economía estudiadas. Hemos retrocedido una posición frente a los resultados alcanzados en el 2011 y nueve lugares en comparación con el 2008. Además, el Perú se ubicó como el país menos competitivo en cuanto a infraestructura, en el puesto 59. 
Speziani sugirió invertir más en innovación y tecnología, mejorar el sistema educativo y la infraestructura y eliminar las trabas burocráticas para mejorar en competitividad y, dentro de unos cinco años, recuperar el puesto 35 que ocupamos en el 2008. 
El congresista Mesías Guevara, coordinador del grupo de trabajo Innovación y Futuro de la Comisión de Ciencia, Innovación y Tecnología, consideró que los nuevos resultados son dramáticos y pidió que el presidente Ollanta Humala adopte estos temas como política de Estado. 
"Hay muy poca investigación en las universidades, el 99% de patentes son de empresas transnacionales, solo se titula el 10% de los estudiantes peruanos de maestría y doctorado, la producción académica de libros y artículos de investigación es muy baja y solo hay mil doctores investigando en ciencia y tecnología", reveló.  *Fuente: El Comercio*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Falta educación e innovación* 
Según el Reporte Global 2011-2012 del World Economic Forum, el Perú se ubica en el puesto 67 de 142 países. El informe señala que nuestro país ha ido mejorando año a año debido a su estabilidad macroeconómica y mejoras para iniciar un gobierno. 
Sin embargo, anota que el débil ambiente institucional del Perú (puesto 103), su insuficiente red en infraestructura de transportes (93), su pobre calidad educativa (128) y su bajo nivel de innovación (113), atrasan sus niveles de competitividad, aunque confía que el país podrá hacer las reformas necesarias para mejorar debido a su buen desempeño económico. *
Fuente: El Comercio*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Dónde está la honestidad de este gobierno ahora, si el Sr. Ollanta Humala es el líder de su agrupación y evidentemente estuvo al tanto de la repudiada "repartija" de poder. ¿O a qué honestidad se refería?  :Confused:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Había dejado de comentar en este tema, porque todas las semanas había algo que comentar y no me alcanza el tiempo para escribir, pero aprovecho estos minutos que tengo para expresar mi repudio por el tema de los aumentos de sueldo de los ministros en 100%, cuando hace décadas que mantenemos a los profesores, médicos, policías, etc con sueldos bajos y a los bomberos sin sueldo alguno. 
Nadie niega la importancia de poder contar con buenos profesionales en los puestos claves del gobierno, pero de ninguna manera era este gobierno -"el de la inclusión social" y la "honestidad para hacer la diferencia", el encargado de hacer esta reforma del Estado, y mucho menos a ese nivel de un aumento del 100%.  
Qué clase de aumento ese ese, cuando se tiene mal pagados a todo el resto. ¿Acaso los ineptos de los ministros que tenemos van a ser el doble de eficientes?... Por supuesto que no, y al final esa plata la perdemos los peruanos, y las ganan los políticos de turno. La verdad es que no tienen vergüenza y están en el poder para hacer plata y no para hacer el bien. 
Una vez más, elegimos a un pobre florero como Presidente, y sabe Dios que nos depare el futuro con su esposa tentando a la presidencia el 2016. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ya casi terminando el gobierno de Ollanta Humala, su slogan de campaña terminó siendo "puro marketing". Hoy en día, no paramos de ver en las noticias una corrupción generalizada e institucionalizada en casi todo el país, y ese cáncer no está costando muchísimo, si lo sumamos también a la ineficiencia del gobierno de la pareja presidencial. 
Lamentablemente, ni siquiera pudieron solucionar el problema de la inseguridad que tanto reclamaba la población antes de la elección, y más bien, hoy en día está desbordada y mantiene a todos los peruanos en estado de alerta. Creo que a estas alturas del partido, ya podemos concluir que este gobierno fue otra gran estafa, al menos en mi humilde opinión. 
Elijamos mejor el 2016 por favor, que de nuevo vamos a tener los mismos de siempre sacándose los ojos para llegar al poder. 
Saludos

----------

darkencore

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Si el gobierno de Ollanta Humala todavía sigue en pie es porque el Perú ya se ha adaptado al hedor de la corrupción en el poder a toda escala durante los últimos diez años. Parece una cosa natural en la política peruana desde que los partidos fueron reemplazados por simples aventureros y trepadores de baja estofa, solventados por la billetera de mafiosos que los rodean como asesores durante las campañas. Esa es la génesis de las mafias que luego acaban operando en el Estado bajo la venia y complicidad del gobernante que los mantiene en su entorno íntimo. 
La cruda realidad es que la corrupción política ha crecido en el Perú al punto de convertirse en el principal peligro para el Estado de derecho. Hoy ya no tenemos el terrorismo ni la inflación como amenazas. En su lugar está la corrupción, tanto en el gobierno central como en las regiones y municipios. Pero la corrupción no viene sola. Junto a la corrupción está el otro problema no menos grave que es la absoluta miseria intelectual del gobernante. Es la gente más bestia que jamás se haya visto ni imaginado en la gestión pública. La pobreza de su discurso así como sus modales los delatan. No tienen ideas y se limitan a los tradicionales clichés sobre la pobreza, la desigualdad y el antifujimorismo. Tampoco tienen reparo en insultar al adversario. Alardean de su poder pavoneándose en un estrado. 
Mientras que el gobierno se hunde en la miasma de la corrupción con el escándalo de su operador político Martín Belaúnde Lossio y toda una gran red de mafiosos conectados con Ollanta Humala y Nadine Heredia, a lo único que atinan es a insultar al fujimorismo y al aprismo como si eso los hiciera santos. Ya es penoso y hasta ridículo escuchar al humalismo invocando a los años 90 cada vez que quieren zafar el cuerpo o restar autoridad al fujimorismo para investigarlos. Es una treta tan infantil que solo la desesperación puede justificarlo, para no mencionar otras limitaciones. 
Hay una gran diferencia entre la corrupción que vimos a fines de los 90 y la que se ventila en estos días. Durante los últimos años del fujimorismo la corrupción era de índole política. Se compraban medios, periodistas y congresistas para mantener y controlar el poder. Lo que vemos hoy, en cambio, es una corrupción de carterista, de vulgar ladrón que solo busca medrar en el poder para llenarse los bolsillos. Es un gobierno que le abre las puertas del Estado a una plaga de ratas que corretean por todos los espacios devorando lo que encuentran a su paso. Los gobiernos comparten el poder con asesores y amigos palaciegos que más tarde aparecerán justificando los sueldos de la primera dama y las cuentas del presidente. Si es que ya no tienen los cajones de la cómoda repletos de dólares, como acabamos de ver en Chiclayo. Y eso no sería nada raro. 
La corrupción y la incapacidad que hoy nos golpea desde el poder no tienen ningún parangón en toda la historia de la política nacional. Ministros como Cateriano, Figallo y Ana Jara no pasan de ser más que meros cortesanos del poder, o Daniel Urresti, mezcla de payaso y matón de barrio cuyo trabajo es entretener al público con sus acrobacias retóricas, no han hecho más que llevarnos de caída en todos los sectores. La inversión minera se ha paralizado hace dos años, una gran empresa minera acaba de dejar el país, ya no hay exploración petrolera, el crecimiento está detenido mientras nos siguen meciendo con el estúpido rollo de la inclusión social y el aumento del presupuesto cuando ni siquiera saben gastar. Ahora ya no se puede dar seguridad ni a los partidos de la final de fútbol y Urresti está invocando una serie de ridículos argumentos para justificarse. En realidad está faltando a sus funciones y ya deberían denunciarlo. 
Ningún gobierno puede evitar que durante su gestión aparezcan avivatos haciendo negocios por lo bajo y que en algún nivel de la administración pública surjan escándalos de corrupción, pero de allí a que la misma pareja presidencial y su entorno más íntimo sean los implicados ya es otra cosa. Decir que fueron amigos pero que ahora no lo conocen es ridículo. Nos quieren contar el cuento de que Martín Belaunde, López Meneses, Rivera Ydrogo y otros mafiosos, los apoyaron durante dos campañas electorales donando hartas sumas de dinero y que, luego de llegar al poder, se fueron calladitos y dejaron de verse. Sin embargo, existen reportes de visitas a Palacio y al Congreso, así como diversos testimonios que desacreditan la versión oficial de Ollanta y Nadine.  
Por mucho menos de lo que ya hemos visto acá han rodado cabezas de gobernantes en otros países como Italia o Japón. Si esta parejita se sostiene es porque, como ya dije, la población se ha acostumbrado al hedor y porque el sector del progresismo y la caviarada andan mirando al cielo. Los indignados que antes salían a lavar banderas, hacer vigilias, marchitas contra el fujimorismo y a arrojar basura en la casa de Matha Chávez, entre otras exhibiciones de histeria activista progre, hoy se hacen los dementes, andan más ocupados fumando el opio del ambientalismo climático. No nos debe extrañar. La doble moral del progresismo es parte de la debacle nacional y de la decadencia política.  
Pero no dejemos que los trepadores y saltimbanquis se salgan con la suya. Ahora que Susana Villarán por fin deja sus funciones después de perder tres años en campaña (la presidencial, la revocatoria y la municipal) y dejjar Lima en la miseria, no sería mala idea que Ollanta adelantara las elecciones para evitarle al país todo un año y medio de inestabilidad y desgobierno. El deterioro de la imagen presidencial puede resultar muy peligroso pues el descontento irá en aumento. Que se vayan de una vez por las buenas.  *Por: Dante Bobadilla Ramírez | facebook*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*SI NO LES GUSTA, GANEN LAS ELECCIONES *   _Por: Alfonso Baella Herrera_ 
El Domingo y el Lunes pasados hemos ingresado a un espacio indefinido, extraño y surrealista en la política peruana. Es como si el tiempo se hubiera detenido o si, peor aún, hubiésemos cambiado de orbita. El gobierno del presidente Ollanta Humala Tasso dirigido por Nadine Heredia, en primera fila y sin el menor rubor, ha cruzado la línea de la sensatez, la cordura y el sentido común.  
El poder paralelo, en el frágil extremo en que se encuentra, se ha alineado a tal velocidad que todavía, para muchos, resulta inentendible lo que está ocurriendo. Si alguien estuvo fuera o no vio televisión, leyó periódicos, escuchó radio o estuvo conectado a las redes sociales, en las últimas 72 horas, habrá perdido un pedazo de la historia de nuestro país que deberá recrear si quiere entender el presente y el futuro próximo. 
El origen de esta actitud tan cuestionable, tan poco edificante y tan irresponsable no es la lucha política, tampoco el deseo de hacer una improvisada reforma radical; ni siquiera impulsar su demagógica gran transformación. Lo que ha ocurrido es que ante el descontrol sobre Martin Belaúnde Lossio y lo que este sabe y amenaza revelar la reacción de Nadine ha sido violenta y devastadora. Y si a alguien le cabe duda están sus tuits: “No se puede creer en quien graba y divulga conversaciones de trabajo, poniendo así en riesgo una investigación tan importante.../ Sorprende que pasado tantos años estas prácticas vedadas sean legitimadas x algunos manchando un trabajo serio contra la corrupción./ No se puede seguir haciendo eco de interpretaciones descuidadas, negligentes sobre actuación del Ministro Figallo, quien cumplía su función.” 
Nadine ha querido atacar la credibilidad, desvirtuar la grabación y apuntalar a Figallo. Pero ha sido inútil; ya no es la apariencia, ahora es la evidencia. El asesor legal del presidente, Roy Gates, no se reunió con Vilcatoma para conocer su trabajo y aconsejar al presidente para legislar sobre tal o cual política de Estado. Estuvo con procuradores, fiscales y quien sabe con quien más, para enterarse de los detalles de la investigación que apunta a la pareja presidencial. Figallo hizo lo mismo pero la legal grabación descubrió su interés en enfrentar a Jeni Vilcatoma con Christian Salas de manera que se abriera una puerta para la figura de la colaboración eficaz. Lo que ha ocurrido luego ha sido un guión preparado: Figallo, Roy Gates, Cateriano, Urresti, Chehade; cada uno degradando más sus investiduras y el nivel de un tema tan delicado; al punto que ha tenido que ser la Vicepresidenta Marisol Espinoza la que a través de su Twitter reivindique a Vilcatoma: “Nada justifica el ataque a una dama”, evidenciando nuevamente el distanciamiento de Heredia y su entorno. 
De todos los despropósitos el de Roy Gates, cerrando su estrepitosa presentación en entrevista con Enrique Castillo en el programa Agenda Política, fue el más revelador cuando señaló: “Yo soy el abogado del presidente y si no les gusta, ganen las elecciones”, dejando en claro el tipo de asesoría que brinda al Jefe de Estado y el equivocado y contraproducente enfoque que el gobierno impone en este tema.  
Así las cosas Vilcatoma ha presentado una denuncia en la Contraloría acogiéndose a la Ley de Protección del Denunciante no pudiendo ser destituida; y este Jueves se prevé una protesta ciudadana frente al Ministerio de Justicia pidiendo la renuncia del ministro.  
El gobierno ha entrado en un hueco negro pero nada hace pensar en un retroceso sino, muy por el contrario, en que continuarán a pesar de cualquier estallido social que ya minimizan. El gobierno como juez y parte esconderá la verdad a costa de lo que sea. Estemos atentos, preparados y conectados.  *Publicado por Expreso el 10.12.14* | facebook

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Sí, lo está, por Patricia del Río Los hechos relacionados con el Caso Belaunde Lossio.*¿Está probado que el señor Martín Belaunde Lossio ha sido amigo cercano de la pareja presidencial, que ha sido financista de su campaña electoral en el 2006 y que también participó en la del 2011? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el señor Belaunde Lossio es investigado por sus nexos con la red del detenido César Álvarez, pues habría utilizado su empresa Ilios Producciones para distraer recursos públicos hacia la denominada ‘La Centralita’? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que a Belaunde Lossio también se le investiga por haber realizado presuntos lobbies en favor de la empresa Antalsis, la que habría ganado licitaciones para ejecutar obras con fondos de los gobiernos regionales de Lambayeque, Madre de Dios, Cusco, Huancavelica y Junín? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que Belaunde Lossio se encuentra prófugo de la justicia hace más de 190 días porque no quiere afrontar estas investigaciones? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el presidente Ollanta Humala declaró públicamente que el Congreso no debía formar una comisión investigadora para ver el Caso Belaunde Lossio porque “el Parlamento tiene [otros] temas pendientes, como definir la reelección de los presidentes regionales y se está distrayendo con otros temas políticos”? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el 17 de mayo la procuradora Yeni Vilcatoma fue citada a una reunión en el despacho del ministro Daniel Figallo, a la que también asistió el consejero presidencial Roy Gates? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el señor Roy Gates, además de ser consejero presidencial, ha sido abogado personal del presidente Humala (quien, a su vez, es amigo de Belaunde Lossio)? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que a raíz de esta reunión el procurador Christian Salas autorizó a los miembros de su equipo grabar cualquier comunicación que implicara pedido de información sobre un caso tan sensible? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el fiscal Ramos Heredia, acusado de haber blindado en el pasado a César Álvarez y a su red de corrupción, declaró el 18 de noviembre que Belaunde Lossio podía acogerse a la colaboración eficaz? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el 25 de noviembre el todavía procurador Salas declaró que Belaunde Lossio no calificaba para ser considerado colaborador eficaz? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que horas después el ministro Figallo le enmendaba la plana a su procurador y coincidía con Ramos Heredia en evaluar la figura de colaborador eficaz para Belaunde Lossio? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que esa tarde el ministro Figallo preguntaba insistentemente a la procuradora Vilcatoma sobre la figura de colaborador eficaz y hacía énfasis en que eso era decisión de fiscalía, no de procuraduría? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que la procuradora Vilcatoma grabó esa conversación por considerarla una intromisión a su trabajo y solicitó la salida de Figallo por entorpecer las investigaciones? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que el procurador Salas renunció a la procuraduría el 1 de diciembre? Sí lo está. ¿Está probado que Vilcatoma fue despedida por televisión por el ministro Figallo el domingo 7 de diciembre? Sí, lo está. ¿Está probado que Belaunde Lossio sigue prófugo, Figallo sigue siendo ministro, Roy Gates sigue asesorando al presidente y queYeni Vilcatoma ha sido despedida, vejada e insultada por atreverse a pedir independencia? Sí, lo está.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*"Las cuentas de la primera dama" * *Por: Dante Bobadilla* 
No me hago ilusiones con la investigación a Nadine Heredia. Estamos en un país sumergido en la corrupción y la mediocridad, y por cualquiera de estas razones puede caerse la investigación, como ya ha ocurrido antes. Pero al margen de esto, es necesario tener claro que una cosa es la verdad y otra lo que se puede probar legalmente. Se trata de dos cosas diferentes. La verdad es a veces ridiculamente obvia y hasta las evidencias saltan como grillos por todos lados, pero cuando las instancias judiciales quieren obstaculizar un proceso, hay muchas formas de impedir que la verdad salga a la luz.  
Este no es el proceso contra Alberto Fujimori donde bastaban los indicios supuestos, los testimonios de terceros y las sospechas irracionales para acabar prontamente un complejo proceso basándose en una gaseosa teoría de autoría mediata jamás usada, y con cargos que el juez sacó de su manga sin que la parte fiscal los haya expuesto en ningún momento. No. Este no es un caso así. Es todo lo contrario. Acá se trata de ocultar las evidencias y ponerse exquisitos con la verdad. Se trata de los amigos de la clase políticamente correcta. Para ellos, la ley es escrupulosa. 
No me extrañaría que el caso de Nadine Heredia quedara archivado, como ya lo fue antes, ni que pase lo mismo con Alejandro Toledo. Ellos son parte de la casta de intocables por la ley. Son los casos en que las pruebas desaparecen mágicamente, los testigos se arrepienten curiosamente, los jueces y fiscales están prestos a archivar el caso y hasta (se han visto casos) el fiscal acaba suicidándose. ¿En qué quedó el escandaloso caso de las firmas falsas de Toledo? En nada. ¿En qué quedó el caso de Ollanta Humala en Madre Mía? En nada. Los tres millones de firmas falsas desaparecieron como por arte de magia y el expediente militar completo del capitán Carlos desapareció de la faz de la tierra. Son casos más misteriosos que los expedientes X. 
Desde la caída de Fujimori, al Perú se lo disputaron a mordiscos jaurías de hienas trepadoras y sin escrúpulos que se peleaban por el poder mientras gritaban "recuperemos la democracia". Fue el inicio de una nueva era de salvapatrias salidos de la nada que organizaban un show popular de "lucha por la democracia", con típicas asonadas callejeras o delirantes asaltos de campamentos mineros. Una vez convertidos en figura mediática, iniciaban sus letanías a favor de la democracia y de los pobres. Ya desde allí iniciaron a llenarse los bolsillos con los aportes de campaña. Es bien sabido que George Soros le donó un millón de dólares a Toledo para su marcha de los cuatro suyos, pero este solo gastó el 10% mientras su sobrino depositaba el resto en tres cuentas. Esto no es delito pero pinta de cuerpo entero a la cepa de vividores que llegó a la política en el presente siglo, todos ellos disfrazados de luchadores por la democracia y enemigos jurados del fujimorismo. 
Ollanta Humala no es nada diferente. Es peor. Nunca el gobierno del Perú había caído en peores manos, salvo los pocos días en que los hermanos Gutiérrez mandonearon en Lima luego de darle un golpe al presidente Balta. Estos hermanos Gutiérrez cometieron el gran error de asesinar al presidente Balta y pagaron con sus vidas semejante atrevimiento. Desde entonces, los asaltantes del poder se cuidan de desprestigiar al presidente derrocado, convirtiéndolo en el monstruo que hay que combatir y al que es mejor mantener alejado en el exilio o encerrado en prisión. 
Desde que Ollanta saltó a la fama con el Locumbazo no hizo más que vivir de la política. No es más que un parásito de la política. A este vil oficio se sumó su esposa Nadine. Ambos han vivido como reyes desde que incursionaron en la políticas con pretensiones de llegar al gobierno. ¿Cómo lo hacen? Pues gracias a las misteriosas donaciones provenientes del lado oscuro del poder. Primero, como ya todos saben, fueron los millones que Hugo Chávez invirtió para convertir a la parejita de indeseables e figuras públicas. Hasta los recibió en el palacio de Miraflores, en Caracas, mezcládolos con todos los líderes del clan chavista. Lástima para ellos que los peruanos decidieron arriesgarse con Alan García en el 2006. Claro que muchos aportantes menores a la campaña cobraron sus intereses como congresistas del período 2006-2011. 
Pese a la derrota, las donaciones siguieron llegando, permitiendo a la parejita de zánganos vivir como reyes sin dar cuentas a nadie. Ni Ollanta ni Nadine tuvieron un empleo en los últimos 15 años. Toda sospecha fue respondida con su pensión militar y algunas asesorías de Nadine que iban apareciendo misteriosamente. El corrupto abogado de la parejita ha salido a decir muy orondo que Nadine es una comunicadora y que en esa condición ella puede dar asesorías hasta por viajes espaciales. A ese nivel de conchudez se ha llegado en este caso. Las facturas por asesorías lo aguantan todo. 
De hecho las asesorías y los estudios son la nueva forma de corrupción de alto nivel. Solo hay que recordar las grandes sumas de dinero que la gestión de Susana Villarán malgastó en asesorías muy sospechosas que nunca sirvieron para nada. Ahora resulta que Nadine tiene asesorías para casas de cambio, empresas de tratamiento capilar y revistas, entre otras. Es lo máximo. Pero mientras sigan saliendo padrinos como Maiman para cubrir las fechorías de Toledo y asesorías que limpian los ingresos malhabidos de Nadine y Ollanta, el mundo de ficción que es la política peruana seguirá su curso sin perturbarse. Los verdaderos corruptos seguirán paseándose en el poder, limpios de toda culpa, mientras otros seguirán pagando en prisión para darles credibilidad a los mafiosos.  *Fuente: https://elmulonario.lamula.pe/2015/0...-dama/xileone/*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*"DUEÑO DE SU SUERTE"*   *Por: Alfonso Baella* 
Ipsos-Perú hizo el Lunes pasado un recuento estadístico sobre la popularidad del presidente Ollanta Humala desde que llegó al poder. Empezó en Junio del 2011 con 70% y hoy apenas supera el 20% cuando faltan un año y meses para concluir su mandato constitucional. Lo importante del recuento no son sólo las cifras sino los hechos que impactaron en esa popularidad. 
La lista es, vista en su conjunto, reveladora. Empieza con el escándalo, hasta hoy no investigado, del viaje de Alexis Humala a Rusia. 82% rechazó el mismo. Luego ocurrió la cena en Las Brujas de Cachiche que hizo renunciar a su primer Vice presidente Omar Chehade. 38% consideró que el presidente no tuvo un buen manejo. En Julio del 2012 Conga se convirtió en la primera gran muestra de indecisión y a pesar que el 56% quería que el proyecto minero se ejecutara, el presidente no tuvo el coraje para hacer cumplir la ley. Conga no fue. 
La intención de compra de los activos de Repsol puso al 61% en contra del gobierno y echó más dudas sobre si este estaba o no en favor de la inversión privada. En Junio del 2013 Humala tuvo la oportunidad de mostrarse magnánimo pero decidió no conceder indulto a Fujimori ni abrir la puerta para su prisión domiciliaria. En Enero del 2014, ante el estallido del escándalo López Meneses, el 64% de los peruanos consideró que el presidente estaba involucrado en ese ilegal reguardo policial. 
En Febrero de ese mismo año, y luego de la abrupta salida del entonces premier Villanueva por supuestamente intentar aumentar la remuneración mínima vital, Humala decidió aumentar al doble la remuneración, pero de sus ministros de estado. 84% se opuso a esta medida. Hace un año alrededor del 70% de los peruanos se manifestaron en contra del papel de la primera dama y consideraron que era negativo. En Enero de este año la opinión pública fue contundente señalando que el presidente ha sido cómplice de su ex jefe de campaña y financista, Martin Belaúnde Lossio, quien además fugó en las narices del gobierno a Bolivia. 
La aceptación de la gestión presidencial hoy se ubica alrededor del 20 a 25%. Toledo terminó su gestión con 10% y García con 29%. Sería bueno reflexionar –para el futuro- sobre las expectativas y la realidad; sobre las promesas y las decepciones. Pero, sobre todo, en como errores propios, malas decisiones o silencios inoportunos pueden generar percepciones difíciles de superar para quien gobierna. Humala quizá no sea todo lo malo que muchos creemos, pero se ha ganado el lugar que tiene por propio esfuerzo. El poder y la evaluación que el soberano hace son implacables; nunca admiten merecimientos. 
Por eso importa no solamente lo que uno hace o deja de hacer, sino lo que uno comunica o deja de comunicar. La buena suerte sólo la necesitan los mediocres. Los que comprende cuál es su verdadera responsabilidad están en la obligación de gobernar conduciendo y orientando a los ciudadanos. 
Publicado por Expreso el 18.3.15

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

"¿Tan difícil es caminar derecho?"... :Confused:     ​*
Nadine Heredia gastó US$38 mil en joyas, vestidos y otros lujos * Según investigación fiscal, la primera dama compró un vestido por US$ 3.000 en Nueva York y joyas por US$ 5.000 en Florencia. 
Al parecer, la única economía que no necesita ser reactivada es la de la familia Humala. Según la investigación preliminar de la Fiscalía contra Nadine Heredia por supuesto lavado de activos, la primera dama gastó US$38 mil en joyas, vestidos, bolsos y otros lujos cada vez salía del país, aprovechando los viajes oficiales que realizaba junto a su esposo, el presidente Ollanta Humala. 
De acuerdo al expediente fiscal, al que tuvo acceso el programa de TV “Cuarto Poder”, Heredia Alarcón utilizó para estas compras una tarjeta adicional que le dio su amiga y testigo de matrimonio Rocío Calderón Vinatea, quien en el 2005 recibió un depósito de casi 19 mil dólares de la empresa venezolana Kaysamak C.A., vinculada al chavismo. 
La lista de compras de la primera dama es una auténtica hoja de ruta al derroche y oda al buen y caro gusto. La mayoría de estas lujosas adquisiciones se realizaron en el exterior. 
Uno de los tarjetazos de Nadine Heredia se registró en abril del 2013, cuando viajó en el avión presidencial a Brasil para reunirse con la presidenta brasileña Dilma Rouseff. En aquella oportunidad la  también presidenta del Partido Nacionalista gastó 1.800 dólares en la joyería H-Stern. 
En otro viaje oficial, el que realizó junto a Ollanta Humala a Cartagena para la cumbre de la Alianza del Pacífico, la primera dama se compró bañadores de la marca Onda de Mar con 592 dólares. 
La lista de compras de Heredia continua: pagó 2.400 dólares por un encaje en Venecia (Italia), 1.200 dólares en camisas inglesas Thomas Pink, 2.300 dólares en artículos de la marca francesa Louis Vuitton en Roma, 1.000 por prendas de vicuña y 3.000 dólares en un vestido Oscar de la Renta en Nueva York. 
Además, adquirió joyas en Florencia, Italia, en Selecta T-Ristori de la ciudad italiana de Florencia.  *La respuesta de la ‘amiguísima’* 
Ante la fiscalía, la amiga de Nadine Heredia, Rocío Calderón, declaró que las joyas, vestidos y demás artículos que compró la primera dama eran para ella y no para la nacionalista. 
Es decir, Calderón le encargaba sus gustos a la primera dama, que viaja con regularidad al extranjero, y para ello le dio una tarjeta adicional.  
Sin embargo, Nadine Heredia utilizó esta tarjeta adicional en Lima y en Arequipa. ¿También hacía de personal shopper de su amiga cuando estaba en el Perú? 
Calderón es una abogada con una maestría en España. Antes de que el nacionalismo llegara al Gobierno, había hecho carrera en la administración pública, sobre todo en la Cancillería. 
Tras la toma de mando de Humala, la amiga de Nadine fue parte del directorio de Organismo Supervisor de Contrataciones del Estado (OSCE) y, actualmente, labora como asesora legal en la Secretaría de la Presidencia de la República, ganando un sueldo de S/.15.200.  *Fuente: Nadine Heredia gastó US$38 mil en joyas, vestidos y otros lujos | Gobierno | Política | El Comercio Peru*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ollanta Humala es una vergüenza nacional * *Por: Dante Bobadilla* 
Es una lástima que la Constitución no contemple la incapacidad mental para vacar al presidente, pues esa tendría que ser la fórmula aplicable a Ollanta Humala. No sé si la incapacidad moral pueda usarse para un presidente que va al extranjero a hablar mal de otro gobierno de su propio país, culpar a los medios de su país y rajar de las empresas de su país. ¿No es eso traición a la patria? Eso es lo que acaba de hacer el impresentable sujeto que hoy detenta la presidencia del Perú en su visita a España. Para lavarse la cara y defender a su mujercita no tuvo mejor idea que atacar a la prensa peruana afirmando que hay una empresa que concentra el 80% de los medios, la que supuestamente pretende desestabilizar a su brillante gobierno. Recordó los tiempos de Fujimori cuando, según dijo, la prensa se prostituyó por dinero. Agregó que si antes los medios colocaban presidentes hoy ya no lo hacen. 
¿Alguna vez se ha visto a un presidente chileno hablando pestes en el extranjero sobre el general Pinochet? ¿Se ha visto a algún presidente de cualquier país dar semejante espectáculo fuera de su territorio? Sabemos bien cuál es la estatura mental de Ollanta Humala, pero no sospechábamos que ni siquiera tuviera el tino para ser reservado ante la prensa de otro país. ¿Nadie le enseñó a este limitado que los trapos sucios se lavan en casa? Tan acostumbrado está a tirarle barro al pasado e insultar a los que no forman parte de su corte de adulones, que ya ni siquiera en el extranjero cambia de chip. 
Qué diferencia cuando el ex presidente español José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero defendió a su rival político, José María Aznar, en una cumbre latinoamericana cuando el delirante Hugo Chávez se atrevió a llamarlo genocida. No le tembló la voz a Rodríguez Zapatero para exigirle disculpas al matón de barrio socialista, aunque tenía más afinidad con este que con Aznar, pero lo hizo porque ante todo está el país, y un presidente tiene la obligación de defender a su país y a sus compatriotas. Algo que nadie parece haberle explicado al improvisado trepador de cuartel que hoy tenemos en la presidencia del Perú. 
Es evidente que el gobierno de Ollanta Humala no solo es un "gobierno familiar" (no institucional, ni partidario, ni mucho menos de consenso político, solamente "familiar") sino que además su esposa está por encima del país, y si tiene que defenderla lo hará a costa de embarrar al país hablando mal de los medios, los gobiernos pasados, los políticos de oposición y de los empresarios. Esa es la calidad de presidente que hoy tenemos, esa es su estatura moral y el orden de sus valores. Simplemente es una vergüenza para todo el país. Lo que habría que decirle a Ollanta Humala es que no es digno de colocarse la banda presidencial ni de seguir en ese cargo. No nos representa. 
Además, en honor a la verdad, habría que refrescarle la memoria a Ollanta, declarado admirador de Velasco, que fue Velasco el que prostituyó a la prensa luego de confiscarla por completo. Se apropió de todos los medios: prensa, radio y TV, colocando en su dirección marionetas que se vendieron por un plato de lentejas para dedicarse a glorificar a la dictadura todos los días. Nunca la prensa peruana estuvo más prostituida ni más concentrada que en los días de Velasco. Algo que nuestro mediocre presidente no quiere recordar o quizá ignora. Pero al menos podría haberle preguntado eso a su premier y mentor Siomi Lerner, un sirviente de la dictadura de Velasco.  *Fuente: Voz liberal del Perú: Ollanta Humala es una vergüenza nacional*

----------


## joseluiscanales

Si tienen razón pero la corrupción esta desde el 85 creó o más antes y bueno la verdad es que el grupo comercio representa un porcentaje muy alto de los medios de comunicación peruana ,pero de ahí a comparar con fujimori que sacaba cocaína en el avión presidencial y su amigisimo vladimiro indeminisado por el congreso ,los dólares muc los barco indultos del apra ,bueno en estas próximas elecciones por quien votamos por keiko que tiene una larga cola de corrupción que lo lleva el el ADN de su partido ,marcha Chavez y compañía o alan Garcia y sus joyitas ,bueno al fin al cabo es. Cierto lo que me dicen cuando los amigos cuando voy al extranjero ,el peruano le gusta el castigo o tienen memoria selectiva sólo para recordarse algunas cosas y otras no

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jose Luis, precisamente publiqué el artículo de Dante Bobadilla, porque estoy harto de escuchar a nuestro Presidente defenderse de las denuncias de corrupción de su gobierno, volviendo al pasado cada vez que la prensa saca algo a la luz que le incomoda; y lo peor de todo, que sea la máxima autoridad de nuestro país, la que con rienda suelta se ponga a despotricar en otro país contra los medios, la empresa privada y todos los que no están de acuerdo con este mediocre y corrupto gobierno en el Perú. 
No hace falta recordarnos a los peruanos lo corruptos que fueron Alan, Fujimori y Toledo, porque eso lo sabemos todos. Aquí lo importante de resaltar es que este Sr. se subió al coche de la "honestidad" con su mujercita, y resultaron siendo iguales a todos los anteriores. No me importa quién fue el más corrupto; sino que quien está en el poder, tenga al menos los huevos para asumir sus propias falencias, en vez de mirar al pasado que más le conviene, porque como dice Dante Bobadilla, este oportunista improvisado de Humala no se ha puesto a pensar que su mentor Velasco es propablemente el causante de los principales problemas del Perú de hoy. 
Personalmente, pienso que este gobierno ha sido el peor, luego del primer mandato de Alan García. 
Saludos

----------

